# My personal site



## rsilfverberg (May 27, 2004)

A mix of Mediumformat and 35mm images (all film): 
http://pbase.com/rsilfverberg


----------



## DanielK (May 27, 2004)

Damn. You have an incredible body of work.  Very nice.


Daniel


----------



## Luminosity (May 27, 2004)

DanielK said:
			
		

> Damn. You have an incredible body of work.  Very nice.
> 
> 
> Daniel



My sentiments exactly .... has marked your site in favourites already and hope to see a lot MORE of your work , rsilfverberg ! The moods captured in each pic ( and I've only looked at your portraits so far so I'm going off those ...) come across as so natural and ....honest. You have a talent for either choosing people ,as subjects, who are naturals in front of a camera or you have a talent for bringing out their personality and helping them forget theres a camera in your hands ..... or a bit of both .


----------



## aggiezach (May 27, 2004)

WOW. I too have bookmarked the site. Very nice work. Its photos like these that I look to for inspiration.  My favorites are the Pipeline one, Composing, and waiting. 

VERY NICE WORK


----------



## aggiezach (May 27, 2004)

quick question, Do you do your own work in a dark room or do you use a lab. Again, nice work.


----------



## cypilk (May 27, 2004)

very very nice.. how did you get the softness in some of the shots so .... soft?


----------



## markc (May 27, 2004)

Outstanding! My kind of stuff, too.


----------



## drlynn (May 27, 2004)

Thanks for sharing! Awesome body of work!


----------



## rsilfverberg (May 27, 2004)

Thankyou very much for your kind words.


----------

